# Your opinion needed.



## chad24 (Aug 1, 2011)

Im looking to get the Lowrance Elite 4. I need your opinion. Mount the unit up front and attach the trans to my trolling motor or mount the unit back by the steering wheel and the trans in the rear? Undecided due to it being a fish finder and a chart plotter combo. Thanks in advanced for your advise/opinion. Chad


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I guess that would have more to do with your personal style of fishing. I spend a lot of time in the bow of my boat so it is important to me to see what going on from up there. If I were a troller, I would want my info on the console.
Personal preference I guess.


----------



## MrPike16 (Jul 15, 2012)

I agree with crappiedude, I would place it in whichever location I spend the most time. If I was on the fence, I would lean toward the console.


----------

